# Bass Fishing in Houston?



## cloeren (Nov 23, 2009)

I was curious if there were any ponds to fish without a boat inside the loop in houston?


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

To start with, I don't think you should eat anything out of the Houston Bayou system.
That said, most of the bayous hold fish, except maybe the total concrete areas.(even some there) You need to think about bass fishing in rivers. A pool where two channels come together, the edge of piece of concrete, structure, structure, structure. Oh and take a cast net and match the hatch.
BTW, I am not blowing smoke, The video on frame 7 was about a 4 lb.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=236118
I will look at google maps and see if any areas look good inside the loop. post here if I spot what I am talking about.
good luck, watch out for snakes and gaters.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

The pond next to the Wal Mart on South Post Oak just outside 610 has some big bass. The pond was clear about a year ago before they cleaned out the grass & you could sight cast to them. There were several in there that would have gone 7+. It's not as clear now, but I'm sure they're still in there. Don't leave valuables in your car.....


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

There does not appear to be much inside the loop, but Buffalo Bayou south of memorial park looks to be in the native state, and should be fishable after a week or so of no rain. Brays bayou, although concrete, might be worth a walk to site cast for fish. 
Also I have heard that the bayous have carp up to about 50 lbs, that will hit on corn and fight like a train.
http://sciangler.com/fishing_the_bayou.htm
http://culturemap.com/newsdetail/12-01-09-angling-opps-abound-in-the-bayou-city/


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a lake/pond by the galleria that holds bass. Off Post Oak just south of Hidalgo. The water isn't very deep but I was there last week and caught 10+ in just a few hours off a 1/8oz spinnerbait. I've been told there are large bass there but I've never caught one. 
All the other places I know are outside the loop...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Hermann Park.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

Posting in here to see if anyone else has come up with anything in the last 4 1/2 years. That pond by Galleria is not a retention for a new apartment complex... That was where I first caught a bass on my 5 wt fly rod. Didn't know there were fish in there when it happened. Thought maybe a turtle had grabbed it!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Most every little pond/lake inside any subdivision will have Bass and Catfish.

Even the one that are all concrete. My parent old house was in a gate subdivision with a water fountain type pond.

I've tried many other subdivision pond and everyone of them has Bass. Not sure how or where it come from, but there are fishes.

I used to catch Bass like crazy in there. You literally see multiple Bass fighting for 1 lure.


----------

